Ask HN: Technical solutions to reduce use of force in policing? - germinalphrase
======
Maha-pudma
Not really technical but more accountability and better training.

I'm assuming you're mostly asking in relation to the recent incident in
America. I've no solution to that sort of thing, certainly looking from the
outside in, policing in America appears very adversarial with a "them and us"
attitude and obvious ingrained racist undertones. It baffles me how police can
get away with what they do there.

That's not to say policing is perfect where I'm from but where I'm from police
police with consent of the communities they police, at least that's the
theory.

~~~
giantg2
"Them vs us" is also how the judicial system and most of western philosophy is
structured. Another part of this can be the reluctance of good cops to come
out against bad cops.

Training is the big thing. Following their PATH training would have prevented
the recent death. Another thing that is helpful in general is for the public
to be trained in how to deal with the police and what their rights are.

You also need accountability for when training is not followed. There are laws
granting amnesty for most official actions police make, so these would have to
change.

The only technical thing I see being an asset to prevent or reduce force
escalation would be body cameras, both for police (required) and citizens
(optional). This could hold people accountable for their actions, but only if
the policies change too.

